# RX200 Black and Red



## Harmlessguy (9/3/16)

Does anybody stock the Wismec RX200 Black and Red? or is it not yet available?


----------



## Soprono (27/3/16)

Interesting to see when these will be in.


----------



## Keyaam (27/3/16)

I have one purchased locally


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

